# Building my first rod



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

So I decided to start building my first rod to see how well it works out for me. I already have the blank for the rod it's a 8' medium action blank that I'm thinking about building for a surf rod, and I have an old 6'6 shakespeare rod that I want to strip and turn into a bridge/pier rod if this one turns out ok. But for now I'm just going to build the 8' rod. It's going to have a conventional baitcastin reel on it with braided line. What guides should I use? Rollers or standard guides? And how many guides should I use and how far apart from each other should they be spaced?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I think you'll find it difficult to get much distance out of your casts if you elect to use roller guides.


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh ok. I've never used them so I didn't know what the advantages or disadvantages to using rollers would be.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

This part of Mudhole Custom Tackle's website will help you in getting up to speed.

Rod Building for Beginners


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you're casting, forget the rollers. If you are anywhere close to Orange Beach, then head over and spend some time at the Rod Room.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

I would recommend using the microwave line control system for your guide setup. If you would like to try a rod with them on it drop my my shop I have one for that purpose.


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh? Where is you're shop located? I'd like to come by and take a look at them.


----------

